# Plannig to buy a new pc.



## mahatma (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

m planning to buy a new pc. i could go for lenovo ideacentre a700 all in one pc, suggest whether its good not. and here is the questionnaire filled up for the rig.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
A: Multimedia- hardcore gaming, hd movies, photoshop, autocad, 3ds max etc.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 60-65k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: dont know wat it is so NO

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows xp or windows 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 to 2 tb.

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: around 21 inches or more

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?
A: 4.5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: will be done by an assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: before 10th of sept

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes, for sure..

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: nothing as such. i want everything

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kolkata. yeah

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: blue ray dvd, 3d gaming and screen, usb 3, inbuilt wifi and bluetooth, a very quiet and kool system and a nice cabinet.


----------



## coolgame (Sep 6, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3|11350
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws 1600Mhz 4GB|1650
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX 560ti hawk TFIII|15000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1800
*DVD Writer*
|ANY|1100
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 v2|5800
*Case*
|Nzxt gamma|2000
*Keyboard*
|logitech K200|450
*Mouse*
|Razer death adder|1800
*Monitor*
|benq G222hd|7200
*Speaker*
|Altec Lansing v2621|1600
*cooler*
|noctua nh d14|3750
*Total*
||65k approx|


----------



## Cilus (Sep 6, 2011)

coolgame, good configuration, but couple of modifications:-

For Graphics card, get the MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III 2 GB version @ 15.2K. It is better than all the factory oced version of GTX 560 Ti.

2ndly we can drop the cooler for now as OP is not even aware what Overclocking is. Instead I will suggest a better display like Dell LED ST2220L @ 7.85K.

mahatma, overclocking means running the components like your CPU, Ram, Graphics card etc. at a speed higher than their default speed and it can be achieved many different ways. However, normally overclocking refers to the CPU overclocking. Now let us know if you want to overclock once you learn how to do it. The reason is only Intel K series processors and P67/Z68 motherboard combination can be overclocked.

In case of the above suggestion Coolgame has suggested 2500K processor and Z68 motherboard for overclocking. If you don't want it then a non-K series processor along with a H67 chipset based motherboard can be found in far cheaper price.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 6, 2011)

^^better get a good display, keyboard, and ditch the idea of overclocking


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> ^^better get a good display, keyboard, and ditch the idea of overclocking



Why? 
At his budget of 65K he is getting components which will enable him to overclock. So why not? Overclocking= increase of performance.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 6, 2011)

^^read point 4 of his questionnaire. He has *NO* idea about overclocking. He doesn't even know what it means. Overclocking is a delicate art! 
Why force him?? If he fries his proccy and mobo, then it's gonna hurt a lot, a LOT!

better suggest him H67 combo and solid display and keyboard

^^and a high-end graphics card


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ Exactly. A person who does not know the meaning of overclocking and you guys jump to suggest him a CPU cooler for extreme overclocking. I think we should follow OP's requirement while making suggestion.


----------



## d3p (Sep 7, 2011)

Here goes mine...Prices are taken from MD Computers.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10000
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6000
*Case*
|CM USP 100 Black Edition|3000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HDL 22inch LED |7800
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|66100


----------



## game-freak (Sep 7, 2011)

my suggestion 


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10200
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8H67-M-PRO|7500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws 1333Mhz 4GB|1400
*Graphic Card*
|MSI 6970 lightning|22000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22x|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|cm storm enforcer|5300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Monitor*
|benq G222hd|7200
*Total*
||66k |


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 7, 2011)

game-freak said:


> my suggestion
> 
> 
> *Component*
> ...



PERFECT!
@OP can change the cabinet to CM690 II or CM Storm Scout to decrease the cost or to add another 4GB module.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 7, 2011)

@gamefreak
err..since when amd and nvidia started working together?


----------



## mahatma (Sep 7, 2011)

@matchboxx and @cilus- i second ur thought.. if i dont know how to do it then i will bust up my rig (m pretty good at busting up new experiments). By the way good configurations up there, thanx guys.. but 1 ques is shud i not go for Lenovo Ideacentre a700 aio..?? i have heard and seen it.. and its good. i really liked its specs.... m i missing anything which i shud know regarding that aio.? its touchscreen 23" full hd screen with 4gb ram, core i7, 1 tb hdd, inbuilt jbl speakers etc etc... and it has a bd dvd combo i suppose.. anyways.. i wud really appreciate sum other suggestions also.. so dat i hav options to zero in on one... anything including 3d here? (checkout my point no. 14 also)..


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @gamefreak
> err..since when amd and nvidia started working together?



typo 



mahatma said:


> @matchboxx and @cilus- i second ur thought.. if i dont know how to do it then i will bust up my rig (m pretty good at busting up new experiments). By the way good configurations up there, thanx guys.. but 1 ques is shud i not go for Lenovo Ideacentre a700 aio..?? i have heard and seen it.. and its good. i really liked its specs.... m i missing anything which i shud know regarding that aio.? its touchscreen 23" full hd screen with 4gb ram, core i7, 1 tb hdd, inbuilt jbl speakers etc etc... and it has a bd dvd combo i suppose.. anyways.. i wud really appreciate sum other suggestions also.. so dat i hav options to zero in on one... anything including 3d here? (checkout my point no. 14 also)..



can you please post a link to that AIO??


----------



## mahatma (Sep 7, 2011)

@matchboxx- do u know any good shops in kolkata where i can each and every component.?
sorry it doesnt have bluray dvd. my bad.

*reviews.cnet.com/desktops/lenovo-ideacentre-a700-40244cu/4507-3118_7-34212747.html?tag=specs

or

*shop.lenovo.com/us/landing_pages/ideacentre/2010/a700


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> typo
> 
> 
> 
> can you please post a link to that AIO??



Lenovo - Introducing IdeaCentre A700


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 7, 2011)

mahatma said:


> @matchboxx- do u know any good shops in kolkata where i can each and every component.?



lots of shops are there in Chadni Market viz. Vedant, M.D Computers, Supreme, technocrat eta. But Vedant always quotes the lowest price no matter what!



sumonpathak said:


> Lenovo - Introducing IdeaCentre A700



it has a HTPC grade graphics card + a low-clocked proccy. What do you think buddy??


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2011)

^^if you ask me it would be good for metro stations...not homes


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2011)

But availability of the high-end products and non-conventional product availability may be an issue in Vedant. You can also try M.D. Computer which has the best stock in Chandni when it comes to highend products.
Most of us, the Kolkata gamers actually made their purchase from M.D. Computer. They are well aware of our Digit forum and you can try by saying that you got the prices from Digit to get some small discount.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2011)

^+1 to that...vedent wont even touch you @ times coz they think we are obliged to buy from them...


----------



## mahatma (Sep 7, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> it has a HTPC grade graphics card + a low-clocked proccy. What do you think buddy??




Wat?? Can u be more specific buddy??


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 7, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^if you ask me it would be good for metro stations...not homes



this post is sufficient for @OP to understand what A700 is


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2011)

^^yeah....


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 7, 2011)

mahatma said:


> Wat?? Can u be more specific buddy??



Cilus can answer this question accurately!


----------



## mahatma (Sep 7, 2011)

is it a crime being a newbie in computer hardware knowledge? man i feel absolutely dumb here..


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2011)

^erm no....
and since its tough to kill setup setup these day,s by oc'ing...why don't you try your hand?
since you have a big budget which literally screams out "OC ,OC ,OC"


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 7, 2011)

mahatma said:


> is it a crime being a newbie in computer hardware knowledge? man i feel absolutely dumb here..



no no, absolutely not. Computer knowledge is always meant to be shared. Actually, that HD 5450 (if i remember correctly) won't be able to handle the latest HDgames even at mid-settings. And the processor ticking in that A700 is clocked at 1.73Ghz. It's real slow even though you think that i7 will do you any good. After a year or two, you would get bored with this and you won't be able to upgrade parts, you have to sell it off and buy a new pc. But, getting a assembled pc has lots of advantages, you can keep it running for year after year, upgrading a few components here & there.

[cilus is a jewel of this forum, who has got excellent knowledge about computers]


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2011)

Mahatma, the price of A700 is way over your budget and the target audience from the product is complete different. It is product to decorate your home with a powerful HTPC as well as some asthetic value. But this kind of products are not intended for power users who want complete control over their system. 2ndly upgrade of these products are simply too much of a deal. 
It comes with a 1st gen Core i7 740, not a Sandybridge processor and remember i7 740 is a laptop processor with far lower performance than even a Core i5 750 due to reduced clock speed and only 3 MB L3 cache. Similarly HD 5650M is a mobile low end Gfx card and won't let you play most of the games with higher setting in 1080P resolution.
For a desktop user, assembled ones are the best solution any day than a branded product.


----------



## mahatma (Sep 7, 2011)

@matchboxx and @cilus- now i get it.. y dint i think this earlier that it will b a "pain in the wrong place" if i wanna upgrade an aio.. offcose an assembled pc will b a good option in terms of future proofing and upgrading. And ya i get bored very easily. But wat attracted me the most was the availability of ports in that system, the screen. it lookd marvellous. i saw it in the Computex Fair at ice skating this monday.. it lookd very good. but now i understand dat its not at all powerful and handling can b a bit of a problem. 
so i start for zero again, i should go for an assembled pc. Pls let the suggestions pour in.. will drop the idea of aio.

*and pls do take my point no. 14 of the questtionaire into consideration*


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 7, 2011)

^^choose any config from the above mentioned ones.

You can get built-in bluetooth with ASUS mobos

Blueray drives cost around 10k, 3D gaming will be possible with Nvidia 3D vision kit along with GTX 560ti


----------



## mahatma (Sep 7, 2011)

i wud also like u guys to know that i'll b connecting my ps3 move as well as tata sky hd+ ialong wid my cpu. can i capture and store or save videos/movies/serials/matches/everything else from tata sky hd+ into my pc. if yes then how????

only changing the gfx and 3d will b sufficient in the above rig or accordingly i will hav to change the mobo and proccesor??


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2011)

Then you need to add a TV tuner card with Video capturing capability. They are available in both Internal (PCI, PCI-E X1 slot based) and External (USB based) configuration. Cheap frontech, Intex or Zebronics based TV tuner cards will cost you around 1-1.5K.
For example Odyssey ODY 502 External TV tuner card, available @ 1.5K. Check it Buy ODYSSEY ODY 502 TFT Tuner Card online at uniqinfotechindia.com, Indiaonlineshopping.in at best prices with same day delivery in Ahmedabad and 3 business days delivery all over India


----------



## mahatma (Sep 7, 2011)

and if i want to view and record hd content then???

which mobo has internal tv tuner card and bluetooth combined??


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2011)

HD content can be viewed for sure but you need to check if the card is able to record HD content or not.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @gamefreak
> err..since when amd and nvidia started working together?



Best post of this thread. 



Cilus said:


> But availability of the high-end products and non-conventional product availability may be an issue in Vedant. You can also try M.D. Computer which has the best stock in Chandni when it comes to highend products.
> Most of us, the Kolkata gamers actually made their purchase from M.D. Computer. They are well aware of our Digit forum and you can try by saying that you got the prices from Digit to get some small discount.



+1, for high end gaming products, md ftw!!



sumonpathak said:


> ^+1 to that...vedent wont even touch you @ times coz they think we are obliged to buy from them...



I'll still say that regular & long time customers of Vedant get benefit all the time, and as their quote is lowest at almost all the products, you don't need to reduce them.


----------



## game-freak (Sep 7, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Best post of this thread. .



sorry was a mistake i was abt to suggest gtx 580 but that wasnt in ops budget so amd but forgot to delete the gtx part


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

game-freak said:


> sorry was a mistake i was abt to suggest gtx 580 but that wasnt in ops budget so amd but forgot to delete the gtx part



I won't say that as a mistake, but it was funny. Only human being do mistake. If we stop doing mistakes, then we won't be human. 
Cheers.


----------



## mahatma (Sep 8, 2011)

guys the motherboard u r suggesting, does it hav an inbuilt gfx?? if yes then which 1, and shud i go for another card which shud b same as the inbuilt 1....??? i hope u get my point. i stil dint get a concrete answer for my point no 14... i want inbuilt wifi and bluetooth. nd which tv tuner card shall i buy and i need to buy a good all in one(fax copy scan) photo printer also, shud i go for hp or canon?? budget 7k max. Pls dont get irritated by my questions. i really wanna get everything i can this time within a couple of days.

my engineer has suggested me this config

Intel core i7 2600k
Intel BG67 BE
ATI Radeon 6870 1gb ddr5
4gb ram- corsair 1333mhz

he is saying to go for lg led screen which is for 15k but i m thinking for any smart tv like samsung or lg. or i hav a panasonic 32" full hd lcd. can i connect it in urs or my engineers config??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2011)

for point 14) try this -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560GTX|10500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*3D Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK|18500
|
*Total*
|67100
you can find bluetooth with ASUS mobos like ASUS P8Z68 V @ 12k~

since you wont overclock you can get this too-



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX560 2GB|12000|2GB memory will give you more depth in 3D. 
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*3D Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK|18500
*Mouse & Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|69800
for bluetooth, get a separate dongle. and you can also get a separate wifi card.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ Good config jas.
I think op should stick with your second config and choose i5 2500k with z68. Will be ideal and more future proof as op can sli later as well. The psu should be corsair tx 750-v2.

I strongly suggest a good ups for this type of rig. Apc 1100va is the best.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks *batman*. problem is his budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

Instead of MSI N560GTX, OP can buy MSI GTX 560ti 1GB Hawk @14.1K

Otherwise suggestions given by Jaskanwar Singh looks very good to me.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 8, 2011)

I am wondering why people waste such amount of money for few more frames rate in game you can buy most costliest hardware today but eventually they will became outdated within 2 yrs my suggestion is buy component that is value for money and pair with it a powerful graphics card no need to spend such a huge amount of money.I mean a 20k rig with powerful graphics card this way you can save money and upgrade in future without regretting.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

jagdish said:


> I am wondering why people waste such amount of money for few more frames rate in game *you can buy most costliest hardware today but eventually they will became outdated within 2 yrs *my suggestion is buy component that is value for money and pair with it a powerful graphics card no need to spend such a huge amount of money.I mean a 20k rig with powerful graphics card this way you can save money and upgrade in future without regretting.



Bolded part: dude, presently in this hyper dynamic hardware market if any component of pc, except for cabinates & psu will not become outdated everyone will be surprised. So, if you care too much about out-dating, then best option would be not to upgrade anything, at all.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 9, 2011)

You are right d6bmg, but i some how feel spending this amount is ridiculous no matters how much a person spend in his PC sadly he actually can't make future proof PC in reality instead save your parent hard earned cash.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

jagdish said:


> You are right d6bmg, but i some how feel spending this amount is ridiculous no matters how much a person spend in his PC sadly he actually can't make future proof PC in reality *instead save your parent hard earned cash*.



Not always the money which everyone spend is from their parents. 
Now, your point of thinking is good, but if you don't mind then I have a question for you. What do you, yourself think while upgrading your PC?


----------



## mahatma (Sep 9, 2011)

BROTHERS, STOP FIGHTING, ITS JUST HIS PERSONAL VIEWS.. NO ONE KNOWS WHATS BEHIND THE PURPOSE OR MOTIVE.. AND BY THE WAY MONEY IS FOR SPENDING RIGHT.
ANYWAYS, I'VE DECIDED ON THIS CONFIG, SHUD I GO FOR IT, SHUD THERE BE ANY CHANGES AND ALTERATIONS?? WILL IT HAVE COMPATIBILITY ISSUES?? WILL IT BE FUTURE PROOF, CAN I UPGRADE LATER?? PLS PLS GIVE YOUR SUGGESTIONS, TOMORROW M GONNA BUY IT.. ACTUALLY MY BUDGET HAS GONE DOWN A BIT..  
I'LL BUY THE 3D SCREEN AND 3D KIT LATER..


Processor  -              Intel Core i5 2500K
Motherboard  -          ASUS P8H67-M-EVO
RAM  -                     CORSAIR 1333Mhz 4GB
Graphic Card  -          AMD Radeon HD 6970
HDD  -                     SEAGATE 1TB
CABINET  -               CM 690 II Advance
PSU  -                     Corsair TX750 V2
DVD WRITER  -         LG 22X SATA DVD


----------



## jagdish (Sep 9, 2011)

d6bmg,don't mind I have a amd athlonXP based PC I bought it on 2003 but even now it is working OK,I don't feel it is slow for web surfing,watching movie or using word,I have only upgraded its gpu with a low profile nvidia gpu and 512mb ram. games are most resource demanding application no doubt each year game developer implements something that will not run in your PC because it doesn't supports directx10,11 blah blah.....in reality nobody is going to play games at that high resolution or see huge difference in image quality I only mean he could buy mid range PC and upgrade his GPU and Ram when ever he feels that, yes dude actually you are right it may be his own cash but saving money is not a bad thing LOL.

Sorry, mahatma we are not fighting just sharing our views your configuration looks nice go for it


----------



## mahatma (Sep 9, 2011)

Dude, hav saved it to buy this pc only. Dont b sorry. Thats wat i said that everybody has there own views, upto you whether u implement or not..


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 9, 2011)

^^get i5-2500, with ASUS P8H67 M-Evo, nt i5-2500k


----------



## mahatma (Sep 9, 2011)

KYON???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 9, 2011)

mahatma said:


> BROTHERS, STOP FIGHTING, ITS JUST HIS PERSONAL VIEWS.. NO ONE KNOWS WHATS BEHIND THE PURPOSE OR MOTIVE.. AND BY THE WAY MONEY IS FOR SPENDING RIGHT.
> ANYWAYS, I'VE DECIDED ON THIS CONFIG, SHUD I GO FOR IT, SHUD THERE BE ANY CHANGES AND ALTERATIONS?? WILL IT HAVE COMPATIBILITY ISSUES?? WILL IT BE FUTURE PROOF, CAN I UPGRADE LATER?? PLS PLS GIVE YOUR SUGGESTIONS, TOMORROW M GONNA BUY IT.. ACTUALLY MY BUDGET HAS GONE DOWN A BIT..
> *I'LL BUY THE 3D SCREEN AND 3D KIT LATER..*
> 
> ...



For that 3d kit and screen you need nvidia gpu. 

and since you wont oc you will have no benefit of 2500k. get i5 2400 or i5 2500.

for mobo there is no need to spend on that asus one. get Intel DH67BL-B3.


----------



## heartripple (Sep 9, 2011)

Because you cant overclock your i5 2500k with Asus P8H67 motherboard...and i5 2500k is very good processor to overclock with ...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

jagdish said:


> Sorry, mahatma we are not fighting just sharing our views your configuration looks nice go for it



Cool...
@ mahatma: we aren't fighting or doing something like that but its a simple friendly discussion which happens all the time at every forum.


----------



## mahatma (Sep 10, 2011)

but i dont wanna overclock but will do once i learn how to do it. for that i'll come back to digit.

@heartripple- according to wat u said, will there b any compatibility issues??

@jaskanwar- that asus mobo has bluetooth.. is it necessary to hav nvidia gpu?? which nvidia shud i go for then? that intel mobo u r suggesting, does it support 2nd gen proccy.?

my point is wen i'm building a new pc now, y not go for evrythng new?
yaar, guys pls dont confuse so much...



d6bmg said:


> Cool...
> @ mahatma: we aren't fighting or doing something like that but its a simple friendly discussion which happens all the time at every forum.



double thumbs up


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 10, 2011)

mahatma said:


> but i dont wanna overclock but will do once i learn how to do it. for that i'll come back to digit.
> 
> @heartripple- according to wat u said, will there b any compatibility issues??



Although the question is not directed to me, but I'm answer the question.

It will not arise any compatibility issues. Any LGA1155 socket based processor can run on any LGA1155 socket based chipsets (here it is H67). But in H67 based boards you can't overclock your processor and you are buying i5-2500K. The 'K' edition is costlier than non- K editions because they are unlocked & ready for overclocking. But going with H67 based board means that you are 'wasting' the extra money spend on buying unlocked processor.

So, my suggestion would be wither you go with 1. -> i5-2400+H67 based motherboard,
or,
2. -> i5-2500K+P67 based motherboard.

Final decision is yours.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2011)

mahatma said:


> but i dont wanna overclock but will do once i learn how to do it. for that i'll come back to digit.
> 
> @heartripple- according to wat u said, will there b any compatibility issues??
> 
> ...



that asus mobo doesnt have bluetooth. 

yes nvidia gpu will be necessary for nvidia 3d vision. 

yes the intel mobo i mentioned is for second gen intel core processors namely sandybridge. 

get these if you will get 3d screen and kit later -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|Palit GTX580 3GB|27000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
|
*Total*
|62500


----------



## mahatma (Sep 13, 2011)

^^that gfx u suggested is way too expensive man. i'll rather go for msi gtx 560ti hawk or msi r6950 twin frozr iii power edition? arent they good for 3d and less expensive??
THAT LIAN CASE, I WONT GET IN KOLKATA...
SO THIS WILL B FINE I GUESS??? NO.. I M STILL CONFUSED...  


Processor	   -      Intel Core i5 2500k	
Motherboard -	MSI Z68A-GD55(B3) OR Intel DH67BL-B3(IS IT POWERFUL ENOUGH??)
RAM - CORSAIR 1333Mhz 4GB
Graphic Card - msi gtx 560ti hawk or msi r6950 twin frozr iii power edition
HDD - SEAGATE 1TB
CABINET - CM 690 II Advance
PSU - Corsair TX750 OR TX850
DVD WRITER - LG 22X SATA DVD


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2011)

@OP: msi gtx 560ti hawk is good for 3d rendering, but not as good as gtx 580. But if you think price of graphics card is too high then you can go with 560ti. (my suggestion, avoid ati cards for 3d rendering, as they are not as good as nvidia cards in the field of 3d)


----------



## mahatma (Sep 13, 2011)

gtx 580... too high a price man... i wish i cud buy it.. any other card around that 15k mark.?? say if i drop the idea of 3d then which 1 shud i buy?? which is the best non 3d card??


----------



## heartripple (Sep 13, 2011)

mahatma said:


> ^^that gfx u suggested is way too expensive man. i'll rather go for msi gtx 560ti hawk or msi r6950 twin frozr iii power edition? arent they good for 3d and less expensive??
> THAT LIAN CASE, I WONT GET IN KOLKATA...
> SO THIS WILL B FINE I GUESS??? NO.. I M STILL CONFUSED...
> 
> ...




Get Asus or gigabyte board instead of MSI....



mahatma said:


> gtx 580... too high a price man... i wish i cud buy it.. any other card around that 15k mark.?? say if i drop the idea of 3d then which 1 shud i buy?? which is the best non 3d card??





Then msi r6950 twin frozr iii power edition is the way to go.....



d6bmg said:


> Although the question is not directed to me, but I'm answer the question.
> 
> It will not arise any compatibility issues. Any LGA1155 socket based processor can run on any LGA1155 socket based chipsets (here it is H67). But in H67 based boards you can't overclock your processor and you are buying i5-2500K. The 'K' edition is costlier than non- K editions because they are unlocked & ready for overclocking. But going with H67 based board means that you are 'wasting' the extra money spend on buying unlocked processor.
> 
> ...





Thanks buddy ..... You did my work.......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2011)

mahatma said:


> ^^that gfx u suggested is way too expensive man. i'll rather go for msi gtx 560ti hawk or msi r6950 twin frozr iii power edition? arent they good for 3d and less expensive??
> THAT LIAN CASE, I WONT GET IN KOLKATA...
> SO THIS WILL B FINE I GUESS??? NO.. I M STILL CONFUSED...
> 
> ...



remember these 3 lines and not get confused further  -

*A 'K' PROCESSOR LIKE 2500'K' SHOULD BE PAIRED WITH Z68 OR P67 BOARD AND NOT WITH H67 OR H61*

*YOU NEED AN NVIDIA CARD FOR NVIDIA 3D VISION. *

*AND A CARD WITH MORE VRAM WILL GIVE MORE DEPTH IN 3D GAMING. *

now a 580 3gb is a monster man. why worry when you can get it in your budget. dont restrict yourselves if you want to truly enjoy. 

and you can get lian li cabby from order from MD Computers i think. let *cilus *confirm it. 




d6bmg said:


> @OP: msi gtx 560ti hawk is good for 3d rendering, but not as good as gtx 580. But if you think price of graphics card is too high then you can go with 560ti. (my suggestion, avoid ati cards for 3d rendering, as they are not as good as nvidia cards in the field of 3d)



op here is talking of 3d gaming.

@mahatma
one more thing if not 580 3gb then get 2 zotac 560 2gb in sli for 24k.



heartripple said:


> Get Asus or gigabyte board instead of MSI....
> .


whats the problem with msi?


----------



## mahatma (Sep 14, 2011)

thanx heartrippple. I got ur point but y asus or gigabyte instead of msi?

@jassi, I hav thoroughly learnt ur points sir. Will never forget ever.. So wats da diff btwn p67 and z68? And wich is better to combine with da proccy and of wat make (brand)?

Isnt coolermaster 690ii cabinet nice? I want an impressive cabinet to flaunt..

1 more thing, pls keep in mind that while suggesting the mobo, also let me know wich inbuilt gfx does it hav?

And i think i'll drop the idea of 3d for now. Will go for a single nvidia card nd later as u said wil get another to sli. Cos i've to buy a monitor and a printer too, which will cost around 15k extra. So m saving money here. A 3d kit wil only add to additional charges.. 

Pls make a final config so dat i can make my mind finally. 

Ha. So many ques. Sorry buddy but m a bit too much concerned abt my pc.


----------



## heartripple (Sep 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> whats the problem with msi?




Three of my friend bought the MSI intel based boards....all wnet for replacement...One of them never used the motherboard...after 6 months of delivery he just tried that board..and found it dead....


That is why I dont like MSI for their motherboards.....


Asus P8Z68-V *in.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68V/#specifications


----------



## d3p (Sep 14, 2011)

*@Heartripple:*



heartripple said:


> Three of my friend bought the MSI intel based boards....all wnet for replacement...One of them never used the motherboard...after 6 months of delivery he just tried that board..and found it dead....



First of all, as a geek you should try to understand the reasons of failure & then blame the build quality. Who knows, but a bad PSU is the main reason or surge or even the UPS. If none of the same can be identified then, we can ask questions on its build quality.



heartripple said:


> That is why I dont like MSI for their motherboards.....



A Complete personal comment or preference.



heartripple said:


> Asus P8Z68-V ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z68-V



In Kolkata, most of the people never prefer to buy Asus Products, not just because they lack of Quality or performance. 

The After Market Service in india for Asus is provided by Rashi peripherals & they sucks when you need them the most.

That's the reason Jassi has earlier suggested to buy Gigabyte/MSI. Just imagine after purchasing a Asus Mobo & you found some faults then these Rashi peri... will put your life in Hell. Atleast MSI, they accept your RMA request & process it properly, but that's not the case with Asus & Rashi.

*@Mahatma:* Go for Z68 Mobo [MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)] & get a 560ti for now & then later when budget permits get another same 560ti with 3D Vision Kit. But make sure your Monitor does support 3d & buy it as per your requirements.


----------



## mahatma (Sep 14, 2011)

> Go for Z68 Mobo [MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)] & get a 560ti for now & then later when budget permits get another same 560ti with 3D Vision Kit. But make sure your Monitor does support 3d & buy it as per your requirements.



exactly.. i m also thinking of this only...

but about the mobo, the engineer from whom i'll be buying the stuff and getting it assembled, he has contacts wid all the brands, and its his headache if anything goes wrong with my system... he will hav to find a solution. so i'm safe in that matter. thing is, which is powerful and a better performer??


----------



## d3p (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ No doubt asus P8Z68-V is packed with good stuff, but only the service is  huge concern in Kolkata, as mentioned earlier.

MSI Z68A-GD55 also offer good stuffs @ that price & MSI Z68A-GD55 is a Complete VFM IMO.


----------



## mahatma (Sep 14, 2011)

^^for the monitor, shud i go for the 1 u r using for 3d purpose? alienware optX aw2210. wats the price of it? or for non 3d i've thot of
*1. Benq LCD Monitor G2420HD

or

2. Dell HD LED Monitor ST2220L
*


----------



## d3p (Sep 14, 2011)

Alienware has two LCD monitor model currently lined up in india.

1). OptX Aw2210 - 21.5 inch full HD @ 15k
2). OptX AW2310 - 23inch full HD & 3d Gaming @ 23k

Verify the prices at your nearest local Dell Dealers & check this video for Unboxing & Accessories.

[Youtube]KAwBO8IQF6o[/Youtube]

The one which i use is non 3d i.e AW2210.

The most cheapest 3D Monitor available currently may be LG 23"SuperSlim Monitor- Model D2342P @ 16k with Lynx-India.

I can't recommend a Asus 3D Monitor as you are in Kolkata, instead os Asus get Alienware. Dell has some awesome service worldwide & in india too.

Even you can order Benq XL2410T from SMC international @ 23k.

From Samsung we can get SyncMaster S27A950D 3D Monitor, not sure of the availability & price in india.

Check this video too.
[Youtube]0ZulPpsEKdA[/Youtube]
*www.gadgetsmagazine.com.ph/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Samsung-SyncMaster-SA950-1-copy.jpg


----------



## mahatma (Sep 14, 2011)

the samsung 1.. isnt it expensive.?? around 50k..


----------



## d3p (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ 699USD approx 35k-40k with all tax.


----------



## mahatma (Sep 14, 2011)

syncmaster looks bloody cool.. LG may be cheap but evry1 has said no for it.. i hav seen in other posts in digit forum also.. most ppl say no for LG monitors..


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 14, 2011)

wow is it monitor


----------



## heartripple (Sep 14, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *@Heartripple:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Point No 1......

all of them was using Sea Sonic SMPS don't remember the exact model no.....UPS was APC 1.1 KVA


Point no 2.....

Completely agree its a personal thinking only......


Point No 3..........

Worst thing about Asus products because of RPTech in India.....Asus should look into these matter and solve these problems....

And 1 more thing in high end motherboards .....there is no match to Asus....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

mahatma said:


> syncmaster looks bloody cool.. LG may be cheap but evry1 has said no for it.. i hav seen in other posts in digit forum also.. most ppl say no for LG monitors..



LG monitors should be avoided for their low build quality.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

mahatma said:


> thanx heartrippple. I got ur point but y asus or gigabyte instead of msi?
> 
> @jassi, I hav thoroughly learnt ur points sir. Will never forget ever.. So wats da diff btwn p67 and z68? And wich is better to combine with da proccy and of wat make (brand)?
> 
> ...



z68 supports both onboard graphics and overclocking while p67 supports only oc. there are some other features in z68 like ssd caching, lucid virtu support.
that msi board with 2500k as i said. 

yeah cm 690 II advance is nice. another option - cm haf 912 advance at almost same price.  

intel latest processors have built in graphics. the mobo just enables them or disables them. h61, h67, z68 enable them if you dont have discreet card installed. but these onboard graphics are good only for movies. forget gaming. 

do get a 3d monitor like d3p5kor mentioned alienware etc. 

get this -


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX560 2GB|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|NZXT Tempest EVO|5500
|
*Total*
|48700
rest on 3d monitor etc. 
you can buy 3d glasses later when you sli. but by when will you sli?

and another nice looking cabby - NZXT Tempest EVO @ 5.5k~

that samsung one is awesome *d3p5kor*


----------



## d3p (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ all credit goes to samsung buddy. But its not available in india, that's the headache.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ all credit goes to samsung buddy. But its not available in india, that's the headache.



sad news


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ all credit goes to samsung buddy. But its not available in india, that's the headache.



Any news about when they will be available in India? (if it ever will)


----------



## mahatma (Sep 15, 2011)

@jassi.. Man i saw this case "CM HAF 932 AMD Limited Edition" on the cm website, it is just awesome. i m totally blown off... i think i will buy this.. just mind blowing... 
and i m in full agreement wid ur config, just slight mobo confusion, ASUS P8Z68-V PRO has bluetooth technology, i saw it on its website. here is the link- 
*in.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68V_PRO/


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought you have already ordered your build! :O

yes, ALL ASUS P8P67 and P8Z68-series have onboard bluetooth!


----------



## mahatma (Sep 16, 2011)

^^no man. not yet bought. m so confused. and also in our marwadi community, shraad is going on and according to my mom, we shudnt buy new things during this period of 15 days ending 27 sept. u may find it weird but that is how it is and i cant ignore her at all. so m still waiting which gives me time to think on the options and stuffs i'll be buying. so if u hav any suggestions, pls feel free to share....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 16, 2011)

mahatma said:


> @jassi.. Man i saw this case "CM HAF 932 AMD Limited Edition" on the cm website, it is just awesome. i m totally blown off... i think i will buy this.. just mind blowing...
> and i m in full agreement wid ur config, just slight mobo confusion, ASUS P8Z68-V PRO has bluetooth technology, i saw it on its website. here is the link-
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z68-V PRO



looks nice but cost is also 8-9k 

your city kolkata has bad asus service. why not get a separate bluetooth dongle?

and tell me by when will you SLI?


----------



## mahatma (Sep 16, 2011)

ya that much i can extend for a good looking beast of a machine..Dont know wen i'll sli. may be in an year.. u tell wen shud b an ideal time to sli??

i think a separate bt dongle wont giv me the kind of service an inbuilt 1 will..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 16, 2011)

by that time next of next gen of graphic card will launch. 
either get a 580 3gb or leave 3d and go for a R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC.

if you get nvidia card then look at these -
Cooler Master HAF X NVIDIA edition (NV-942)
CM 690 II Advanced NVIDIA Edition


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 17, 2011)

AFAIK you can record the TATA Sky HD on its internal HDD with built in record function.


----------



## vwad (Sep 17, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> AFAIK you can record the TATA Sky HD on its internal HDD with built in record function.



Yes, And If you buy Avermedia H727 HDTV Tuner, you can capture those programs on your computer too.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ What's the latest price of it?  Last time I heard it was something around 8.6K.


----------



## vwad (Sep 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ What's the latest price of it?  Last time I heard it was something around 8.6K.



Rs. 6250 + Shipping Rs. 150 at theitwares.com

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!AverMedia AVER TV CAPTURE HD (H727) TV Tuner Card - TheITWares

Here is the result of this card.

*i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/1jun2011/88878787878/70.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ thanks for the link but change your image hosting provider.


----------



## mahatma (Sep 20, 2011)

@jassi- i saw that case also, but i prefer the color red over green.

amd's bulldozer is better or intel's sandybridge?? wat config wud u suggest if i wanna build an amd's config? will it b good compared to intel?

btw wen is "ivybridge" launching?? should i wait for it?

if u want me to go for gtx 580 then i will change my config a lil.
wat do u think of this?

Intel Core i5 2500 - * i wont oc*
Intel DH67BL-B3 or anything compatible or more powerful and features loaded.
gtx 580 1 or 2 gb
corsair 4 gb*2
corsair 850
haf 912 or 922 or 932 amd edition
lg 22x

or if non 3d then

Intel Core i5 2500
Intel DH67BL-B3 or anything compatible or more powerful and features loaded
HD 6970 or GTX 560
corsair 750
rest same

how much r these gonna cost. this might be my last question. so pls b patient and answer.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

mahatma said:


> btw wen is "ivybridge" launching?? should i wait for it?



May be in Q1 or Q2 of 2012. 
It will be a long 'wait'. 
So, will you?


----------



## mahatma (Sep 21, 2011)

is it worth waiting that much???


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 21, 2011)

nope!


----------



## vwad (Sep 21, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ thanks for the link but change your image hosting provider.



Its back now working.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2011)

mahatma said:


> @jassi- i saw that case also, but i prefer the color red over green.
> 
> amd's bulldozer is better or intel's sandybridge?? wat config wud u suggest if i wanna build an amd's config? will it b good compared to intel?
> 
> ...



you can ask as many ques you want. 

if you want to build amd wait  a little till sept end or something. bulldozer is coming.

first is nice. and its 580 3GB not 2GB.
rig will cost around 65k.
and you forgot that you need a 3D monitor too. i think you wont upgrade monitor too when going 3d? not recommended.


and 6970 is miles ahead of 560 in terms of both cost and performance. 
and for psu TX850 V2 and TX750 V2 price difference is around 600 or so. so better opt for corsair TX850 V2. the second will be 6-7k cheaper owing too 6970.


----------



## mahatma (Sep 21, 2011)

thanx. i got ur point for the gpu but it seems ma budget will shoot up around 100k if i opt for a 3d rig for now. cos with 3d, i wil hav to get a 3d monitor and 3d vision kit and a costlier gfx. and not to forget i've to buy an aio cum photo printer which will b around 7-8k. so wudnt it b sensible to go for a non 3d rig for now and upgrade later wid an extra gfx and the kit and monitor, maybe 2 560 or 2 6970..?? i already hav an Acer-V193w lcd with dvi-d and vga output. and its more or less decent. 
wud u suggest any other better mobo??


----------



## mahatma (Sep 23, 2011)

HEY GUYS
READ SOME REVIEWS ON SO MANY OTHER FORUMS LIKE ANANDTECH AND BITTECH AND TOMSHARDWARE AND OVERCLOCK.NET.
FINALLY HAV CUM TO THE CONCLUSION THAT ITS NOT THAT HARD TO OC. SO I'LL B BUYING AN OC RIG. HERE IS WAT I'VE FINALISED ON:
(I HAV DONE MY HOMEWORK HERE)

Processor - Intel Core i5 2500k(BEST 1 TO OC, CAN GO UPTO 5GHZ ON AIR COOLING ACCORDING TO TOMSHARDWARE AND BITTECH)
Motherboard - Asus P8Z68-V(BLUETOOTH AND ITS MORE FUTUREPROOF)
Ram - 4 gb 1333mhz(WILL B ENOUGH I GUESS??)
Gfx -  MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC(FACTORY OVERCLOCKED AND FUTURE OPTION OF SLI)
Gpu - Corsair TX850 V2 (I GUESS MORE THAN ENOUGH FOR FUTURE TO SLI)
Case - Cooler Master HAF 932 ADVANCED(GOOD LOOKING BEAST WITH SUPERB AIRFLOW)
Hdd - Seagate 1tb 7200 6gbps

NOW I WANT TO ADD A COOLER IN THIS RIG. I THINK CM'S HYPER 212 WIL B OK OR WILL U SUGGEST ANOTHER 1??
WAITING FOR "REPLIES" WHICH OFF LATE I AM NOT GETTING ANY. I THINK U GUYS HAV GOT BORED AND IRRITATED AND FRUSTRATED OF MY QUERIES...    
C'MON. DONT DO THIS TO ME. WHERE R U *CILUS, JASKANWAR, HEARTRIPPLE, D6BMG*????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

mahatma type without caps buddy.



mahatma said:


> HEY GUYS
> READ SOME REVIEWS ON SO MANY OTHER FORUMS LIKE ANANDTECH AND BITTECH AND TOMSHARDWARE AND OVERCLOCK.NET.
> FINALLY HAV CUM TO THE CONCLUSION THAT ITS NOT THAT HARD TO OC. SO I'LL B BUYING AN OC RIG. HERE IS WAT I'VE FINALISED ON:
> (I HAV DONE MY HOMEWORK HERE)



3 cheers for mahatma. 



mahatma said:


> Processor - Intel Core i5 2500k(BEST 1 TO OC, CAN GO UPTO 5GHZ ON AIR COOLING ACCORDING TO TOMSHARDWARE AND BITTECH)
> Motherboard - Asus P8Z68-V(BLUETOOTH AND ITS MORE FUTUREPROOF)
> Ram - 4 gb 1333mhz(WILL B ENOUGH I GUESS??)
> Gfx -  MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC(FACTORY OVERCLOCKED AND FUTURE OPTION OF SLI)
> ...



1. asus service in your city is very bad. believe me. get MSI. 
2. better off with MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC.
3. you right. HAF932 Advanced looks beast. and its High Air Flow series

get these -


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16100
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6700
*Case*
|CM HAF 932 Advanced|10500(not sure, expected)
|
*Total*
|57900


mahatma said:


> NOW I WANT TO ADD A COOLER IN THIS RIG. I THINK CM'S HYPER 212 WIL B OK OR WILL U SUGGEST ANOTHER 1??
> WAITING FOR "REPLIES" WHICH OFF LATE I AM NOT GETTING ANY. I THINK U GUYS HAV GOT BORED AND IRRITATED AND FRUSTRATED OF MY QUERIES...
> C'MON. DONT DO THIS TO ME. WHERE R U *CILUS, JASKANWAR, HEARTRIPPLE, D6BMG*????



was busy yesterday yaar. 

anyways yes a Hyper 212+ will do good for OC job. combine it with a CM Xtra Flo fan for 600 bucks.


----------



## mahatma (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ Was typing in caps to make it more dramatic.

For that mobo- mere bhai, mera engineer ka headache hai, wo theek karayega yaar, tu tension mat le. kahen ka saal ka 50k amc leta hai wo??

I thought of taking 6950 but in future if i go for 3d den dun u think 560 will b handy? cos u only said nvidia cards are good for 3d, right..... and its also quiter than 6950, isnt it??

U think xtra flow fan wud b required in an HAF 932 adv.?? if yes den i'll go for it..

*btw wats the diff btwn an adv and normal HAF 932.???*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

achcha thik hai mahatma. 

look, you are going to SLI in a year. by then even new series of gpu will be out. so its obvious that you will not buy a previous gen card for sli. thats why imo leave 3d for now. 
and no, there is no sound problem with 6950 TFIII. cooler is same. msi twin frozr II or III. 

a fan will be a good addition. its led too. 

you can see the difference -
HAF 932 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
HAF 932 Advanced - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
black interiors, usb3 etc.


----------

